# Kindle Fire 6 - Screen protector?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So, I have squirreled away a Kindle Fire 6 for my wife for Christmas. Next to sneak a case and screen protector BUT looking on Amazon site I only see FILM screen protectors. I purchased a ballistic glass screen protector for my iPhone (much thicker/stronger than film-> this one). Do they have anything like that for Kindle Fire 6? I can not seem to find it if they do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I've never used a screen protector on any of my tablets.  We have no pets, we have no little kids, I'm careful with my things.  I'd say that unless you expect hard use or there are risks factors in your home, you probalby don't need one. The screen is "Gorilla Glass" which is pretty tough stuff.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Kindle Fire 7 HD scratched the first day or two I had it. I put it into my laptop case and pulled it later and it had a scratch on it. So I am not as confident as you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> My Kindle Fire 7 HD scratched the first day or two I had it. I put it into my laptop case and pulled it later and it had a scratch on it. So I am not as confident as you.




Everyone is different. I find that if I have a cover or case, that's all I need.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I jam mine in my purse without a cover or case now and then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Quartz grit (which is common in many soils) can do a number even on gorilla glass. There's some evidence that a screen protector helps the glass avoid shattering in drops, and it certainly makes a shattered screen easier to clean up without cuts or punctures. But I have used screen protectors, and not used 'em, and now I mostly don't use them. None of my currently-used devices have screen protectors. On the other hand, one of my best buddies, who often plays tech guru to me, swears by them and installs them immediately on every device he buys, even his eInk Kindle! Good ones also reduce glare, btw.

If you're gonna get one, I recommend buying them at Best Buy. They install them free if you buy there, and the techs do a lot of installs, so i (and the same buddy who swears by screen protectors) have never had a bad install.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh I have always installed my own.  

So I guess one like I have for my iPhone does not exist for Kindle Fire? That stinks. It is far superior to the film kind.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Your question came to mind again this evening, and I searched. Tech Armor, the manufacturer of your example, doesn't seem to make a similar Product for the HD6. They don't list it on their website here:

http://www.techarmor.com/screen-protectors/ballistic-glass-screen-protectors.html

Weirdly, they do have one for the not very successful Fire phone.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Your question came to mind again this evening, and I searched. Tech Armor, the manufacturer of your example, doesn't seem to make a similar Product for the HD6. They don't list it on their website here:
> 
> http://www.techarmor.com/screen-protectors/ballistic-glass-screen-protectors.html
> 
> Weirdly, they do have one for the not very successful Fire phone.


Yeah, they have it for the iPad... but not Kindle.


----------

